# Winter Camping



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

Some people enjoy it...others enjoy to watch it.
I finished up editing a video of my winter camp out in strawberry reservoir utah.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

That's cooler than the other side of the pillow. Thanks for posting.


Any wolf videos? uh...nevermind

.


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

haha, thanks. I haven't ran into any wolf's yet...i heard some coyotes at night during that trip.


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

Well thought i'd bring this post back to life cause its been little less than a year and winter is back...I made a trip out over by tetonia, idaho(or its near wyoming?) sorta near tetons anyhow...although not the most fun or easiest to trip to film(rained a bunch!)...We came in late and in less than desirable conditions as we got rained on before we got our camp set up...luckily i had rain gear so it wasn't all that bad. But all the fun documenting of things we did while winter camping didnt happen...

Anyhow if anyone else is thinking about winter camping heres the video post to give you an idea of what our set up looked like. I bivy'd/partially hot tented with a wood stove this time. It wasn't the best cause it was way open but next time ill remedy it...





Total Length: about 14 minutes


----------

